# elliptical circuit board



## ellipticalguy (Feb 9, 2009)

I own a Reebok RL 525 model# RBEL79020 that has been setting in the garage for about three years. Only used 4-5 times before put in storage. The console comes on but has a clicking sound and right hand side bulbs flash but no control buttons work. Any ideas how to fix or where I could get a new circuit board. Reebok wants $295 for the console - cheaper to buy a new machine.:down:

No lights work on the middle or left side of the console. The fan does not work. Top right side lights flash as elliptical is used and make rapid clicking sound.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry. The best I could come up with is a free manual so other members will know what it is: http://www.iconservice.com/pdf/RBEL79020.pdf


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd be thinking about attempting a repair of finding someone that can take a look. It could be something that can be repaired far cheaper than $300.


----------



## ellipticalguy (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. 

I am hoping someone can help me out on how to diagnose the board or where to order a replacement direct without going to Reebok/Icon.


----------

